# Fun Dog Shows in Staffordshire



## Fuzzy_moo

Hi, Does anyone know of any fun dog shows coming up in Staffordshire this year?

So far I only know of the Eccleshall Show on Saturday 3rd Septemeber


----------



## Guest

:lol: I've not long moved up from Newcastle Under Lyme and now I can't find any up here  

Where is the Eccles one hen? I might go back home for it if I can't find anything here 

Em
xx


----------



## Freyja

There are usually a few but it is early yet as most are outdoor it is a bit cold yet. They usually have couple during the year at Endon riding school, last year they had one at Longton park.

Eccleshall show is just outside Eccleshall they used to have one a few weeks before but they stopped them having it last year saying dogs were not allowed on the field but it is at the same place as Eccleshall show and they allow them to have the dog show.

Another is at Sandon near to Stafford in August and they used to have one in Stone in about June. 

If I hear of any I will put a thread up as I have a friend who lets me know of any around.


----------



## Fuzzy_moo

Thanks that's great. I've been to the Sandon one before and Eccleshall one. I managed to find the Stone one after searching the internet for ages but I didn't know about the Longton one and I live close to Longton so that might be good


----------



## Freyja

There is a fun show at Haywood College on april 2nd I think I will try to find the details later.

There is also one on May 2nd which is the may bank holiday monday. I'm not sure were yet but will let you know as soon as I receive the details I think it is Wolverhampton way. I understand the judge has whippets, greyhounds irish setters and italian greyhounds but has also shown in the past a GSD and is also showing a pointer for a friend at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazza1969

Fuzzy_moo said:


> Hi, Does anyone know of any fun dog shows coming up in Staffordshire this year?
> 
> So far I only know of the Eccleshall Show on Saturday 3rd Septemeber


fun dog show next Sunday 7th August at the Lyme Valley Fun Day in Newcastle under Lyme first class is 12:30pm


----------



## bozwizard

when is the show in stone? I can't find the date for it anywhere!


----------



## Freyja

June 10th pedigree classes. from 11am novelty from 1.30pm.

Come and say hi I will be the one with the mad iggies Billy whipets new owners are collecting him from there too.


----------



## Basilrazzel

There will be a fun dog show in Oakamoor ST10 3AE on Sunday the 2nd of September.
One on the 9th of September in Onecote Nr Leek ST13.

Look at https://www.facebook.com/groups/57801771913/#!/groups/190382137725207/ for more as and when they come up.


----------



## WeLoveCatsandDogs

Hi there! I'm co-ordinating my first fun dog show (for charity!) in Hazel Grove...would you spread the word for me? Just googling pet forums, new to all of this - could you recommend any other places I should post?
Andrea :thumbup:

Fun Dog Show and Family Day
Sat 4th August - 11am to 4pm
Torkington Park, Hazel Grove, Stockport/
Childrens rides and games, Fire Engine, Animals from Lower Moss Wood.
Various stalls including Plants, Bric a Brac, Books, Crafts, Pet Goods, Face Painting, Toys and more.....
Dog Show Classes: (1.50 per class)
1. Best Puppy
2. Best Veteran
3. Best Long-Coated
4.Best Short-Coated
5. Handsomest Dog
6.Prettiest Bitch
7. Best Trick
8. Dog/Bitch most like to take home
9. Waggiest Tail
10. Best Rescue Bitch
All Group Winners Automatically Entered For..... Best In Show


----------

